# Hamilton



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Would like a bit of help please. i have seen a hamilton military and would like some more information.

These are the details from the back:-

88-9814045

H-67

3459

M

It is quite plain, however feels weighty. Your help in this matter is greatly appreciated.

Paul D


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

What sort of information ?


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

I was wondering if it was general issue, it's date, to which force it may have been issued to and the movement fitted.

Thanks

Paul D


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Any chance of a picture ? Those numbers mean nothing to me.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

I must add that they're not any military numbers I recognize either. A picture may help.

Foggy


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Thank you for interest. I'm seeing it again after the weekend. i'll take my camera!

Paul D


----------

